# Subcontractors wanted: Syracuse, NY northern suburbs



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking for subcontractors for residential plowing in northern suburbs of Syracuse, NY.

Baldwinsville, Liverpool, Phoenix

Must have reliable equipment, and AM/PM availability.

Looking for 2 or 3 subs for full time commitments. Also looking for subs for back up/fill in work.

Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump......


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT

Starting to line up subs for the 2010-2011 season.

Looking for subcontractors for residential and commercial plowing in northern suburbs of Syracuse, NY.

Baldwinsville, Liverpool, Phoenix

Must have reliable equipment, and AM/PM availability.

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Ttt..........


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump...

Still looking for some backup/cover drivers.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Another bump...

Looking for a couple new subs for backup.

PM or email to address above.


----------

